# rpcbind breaks jail host (-h do not work)



## leebrown66 (Feb 16, 2013)

I would like to fire up an NFSv4 only server on my jails' host system, principally so I can mount the host FS on my workstation.

Unfortunately the -h flag for rpcbind doesn't fully work, it _always_ opens up the wildcard address, which the jail documentation warns against doing.

This appears to be a well documented bug with no resolution.  The patch from PR 117711 is no longer relevant (reject files are created on my system) so I'm unable to test that.


```
FreeBSD Garnet 9.0-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p5 #1: Wed Dec 19 12:26:00 PST 2012     
root@Garnet:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Redstone  amd64
```

What can I do to help move this along?  I'm sure others would like to run NFS in this situation.


----------

